# Good gains bulking on epi?



## BTB (Aug 29, 2010)

I bought epi and released i only ever use it for cutting and now i want to bulk will i still make good gains on it i know i should of got megavol but Epi i have done before and feel more confident redoing?

advice stil good for bulking or can i still get some good muscle mass while cutting on this?

all advice appreciated


----------

